# TMC V2 Refillable system



## hotweldfire (4 Dec 2012)

Anyone use this refillable bottle with the two gauge reg? You know, the silver one with this reg:

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/tmc- ... r-pro.html

If so, could you let me know ...

a) can you adjust the working pressure on it? I want to run an inline diffuser
b) what's the exact height with the reg fitted?

I am struggling to find a bottle and reg to fit into the shelf under my tank. This is as close as I've got:


2012-11-3_23.19.50 by hotweldfire, on Flickr

but as you can see it's really tight. Bottle was kindly lent to me to check this out but I can't judge without the reg.

Any help would be much appreciated. Also, I should flag that I'm not happy lying a bottle on its side. Heard too many alarming things about what might happen.

Alternatively, any short stubby alternatives out there (not nano kits)?


----------



## krazypara3165 (4 Dec 2012)

it looks like you will be hard pressed to get any non-nano tank and regulators in there, if your planning on co2 becomming a permanent fixture would it not be easier taking the shelf out? or cutting it so a bottle fits in?


----------



## tim (4 Dec 2012)

How much room do you have there mate I can measure my jbl with welding gas setup if you'd like


----------



## geoffbark (4 Dec 2012)

I will measure the total height for you when i get in.

But i will guess there is another 10cm on top of bottle for reg.

Is the working pressure adjustable?  Its not meant to be the TMC V2 is a set pressure, that being said there is a thread somewhere showing how this can be altered 

I own two, and if you havent bought one yet, DONT


----------



## hotweldfire (5 Dec 2012)

OK, that's pretty clear advice    Thanks.



			
				tim said:
			
		

> How much room do you have there mate I can measure my jbl with welding gas setup if you'd like



Thanks Tim but I'm almost certain a welding bottle won't fit. I think those are the same as the disposable JBL or DD bottles (probably exactly the same bottles but half the price) and those are too tall for the shelf. Will measure up and post in the next couple of days though.



			
				krazypara3165 said:
			
		

> it looks like you will be hard pressed to get any non-nano tank and regulators in there, if your planning on co2 becomming a permanent fixture would it not be easier taking the shelf out? or cutting it so a bottle fits in?



Yes it would. Until my wife found out. Then it wouldn't.


----------



## hotweldfire (8 Dec 2012)

Found this thread

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showt ... p?t=140052

If I can figure out how to do that then I could lay any bottle on its side


----------



## wazuck (8 Dec 2012)

The TMC setup won't fit. I own it and the reg is too big to fit mate. How about looking at some of the up aqua or waterplant co2 bottles, I'm sure they do a short but fat one.


----------



## hotweldfire (9 Dec 2012)

Yep, I have considered those. The problem is who will refill them? I believe eboeagles had the UP one and had to get rid of it for exactly that reason.


----------



## hotweldfire (28 Dec 2012)

tim said:


> How much room do you have there mate I can measure my jbl with welding gas setup if you'd like


 
Actually, if you wouldn't mind, could you measure total height?


----------



## tim (28 Dec 2012)

away at the moment mate will do on Sunday


----------



## hotweldfire (29 Dec 2012)

Much appreciated. Do you use a 600g or 390g bottle?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kirk (30 Dec 2012)

hope no one minds me jumping in here, couldnt you make a cage or use one that the small fire extings sit in. all you would have to do is screw a piece of wood under the shelf where the holes wont be seen then screw the cage to it. or modify a cycle wire bottle cage. it will sit infront of shelf but no visible damage to shelf. or the not so nice way of hole cutting thriugh the shelf and a thin bit of ply under hole then sit bottle in hole.


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2012)

my setup is 398 mm mate that includes the bike drinks bottle cage i use for a stand the gas bottle are curved base so you need something to stand them in i use the 600g bottles both are the same size the 390g just cost a couple of quid less hope this helps mate


----------



## hotweldfire (1 Jan 2013)

Much appreciated. 398 definitely too tall. I'll have to investigate dual regs. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------

